# Spoke to my vet. Now I'm completely confused!



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok. Charlie's urine culture came back negative for bacteria. They did find some crystals in the urine. He has been on antibiotics since last Friday and after 1 1/2 days, he stopped having accidents in the house. The vet said there may have been some inflammation from the crystals. First of all, why would he get crystals and won't this come back once he finishes the antibiotics? I have been feeding him Canidae for about a year. Could it be the food? The vet wants to wait and see if this recurs before running a lot of expensive tests.
Does anyone have any experience with this?
Thanks.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think I heard something about that food.
Hope Charlie gets better soon.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard conflicting things about canidae after I put Charlie on it, but the vet had suggested it as being a better food with "human grade"ingredients.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it was Katie (MopTopHavanese) who had trouble with this food too? You may want to send her a pm if she doesn't see this thread.

Amanda


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh WOW- I had no idea he was on Canidae. I would get him off that food ASAP!!!
Last year, I switched my dogs to Canidae, within 2 months, my boy had a UTI and crystals in his urine. Which led to bladder stones and he had to have a $1400 surgery to have the stones removed. Less than 2 weeks after his surgery, my girl Daisy also had bladder stones, and she too had to have the same surgery. I am CONVINCED that the Canidae food caused the crystals and stones. That was the ONLY thing that had changed with my dogs. I contacted the Canidae company, and they told me "sorry this happened to your dogs"....grrrrrrr
There is a class action lawsuit going on wtih Canidae, and I did enter my dogs info in the suit, but I haven't heard anything back from them yet--
Please let me know if you have any other questions---


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty has had her share of bladder/urinary infections. She has been on several antibiotic and the vets have always found crystals in her urine. A sterile sample was sent to the lab for further study only to find “yes she has the crystal. No they should not cause her any problems”.

She has been on Natural Balance Duck and Potato dry and NB Venison and Potato wet for over a year because of her scratching. It has corrected the itching and I do not believe has anything to do with the crystals. The vets never thought the food was the cause.

Good luck…..


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Katie, what food did you change to? Did it end your urinary infections?

(I posted before I read Katie's)


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Katie,
Thank you so much! Can you recommend another food? I will have to do it slowly so he doesn't have a stomach upset. You know, it just didn't seem right to me that an almost 2 year old dog who is 95% reliable with housebreaking would start to make in the house several times over the course of a week. Since there are crystals present, I am sure this will recur once he's off the meds. I would appreciate any suggestions that you have. By the way, I was looking at your website and I saw that cute little black and whit puppy! That is the most adorable puppy! I was begging my husband, but he said two dogs is enough for him. But if it was up to me.....
Thanks for your help.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jester is on Royal Canin Urinary SO- which I get from my vet. It is specificly for dogs with urine/crystal issues. She said he will prob be on it for life.
My other dogs get Wellness-


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

And thanks for the compliment on Burke, I love this little girl--- if I'm not careful, I may be raising two puppies...hehe!


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You are welcome. Jester is doing awesome these days. He is such a fun loving goofy boy. You would never know he had surgery. I have to be very careful that he is getting enough liquids (which his food does make him more thirsty) and that he empties his bladder frequently. Daisy is doing well too. She isn't on the urinary food, she just gets Wellness. But she never had UTI's or bacteria like Jester did. She just had crystals and stones.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

in humans, crystals in humans means high uric acid and is a precursor to gout.
it comes from too high a protein intake and can be resolved by eating less red meat.

not sure if it translates across to dogs.


----------

